# Reduce - gnuplot permission denied



## Criosphinx (Apr 1, 2020)

math/reduce cannot plot. I get the following message in console.
`sh: /usr/local/share/gnuplot: Permission denied`

I installed both reduce and gnuplot using packages, before reporting a bug, can someone else try it?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

That path doesn't look right, shouldn't that be /usr/local/bin/gnuplot?


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 1, 2020)

Criosphinx said:


> before reporting a bug


There is already a bug report concerning the problem, PR 233549, marked Close FIXED, you might want to join in.

And have a look at comment #7


----------

